# Baccarat Havana Selection Petite Corona Cigar Review - Rather play the card game



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Well made, burns evenly, okay filler...I just can't endure the sugar coated tip.

Read the full review here: Baccarat Havana Selection Petite Corona Cigar Review - Rather play the card game


----------

